# Audi - VW - DAS Pro - Menzerna - Me



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I'm another absolute beginner. Have bought a used Das Power+, which came with the following pads:



















And the following two compounds:










I have the following two cars to deal with. My Audi TT, and my Mk4 Golf. Both metallic black, both an utter swirl-fest with hologramming apparent from over zealous bodyshop finishing in the past:




























A lot of it is fairly light, but there are quite a few deeper scratches I'd like to attack. Are the two compounds I've got OK? If not which ones should I get for the most effect treatment. Also, what pads should I use if the ones I have already aren't up to much.

thanks! :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Both of those polishes, not compounds. If my experience of VAG paint correction is anything to go by (metallic black 09' A5 and Sepang Blue 65' S5) then you need a fairly hard pad and compound combination to do any form of correcting. The good news is that the SF4000 and the white pad should be perfect for refining the finish and getting rid of any compound haze or holograms.

I would recommend the Meguiars DA MF correction system, which is a compound and a MF cutting pad. I actually found it finished pretty well too, but no harm in going over it with SF4000.

Sure others will have other recommendations, like Scholl and Sonax.

Happy correcting


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Damn, thanks for that. So I need to go and get new cutting pads and compounds? How about something like Menzerna 1000 Heavy Cut Compound? What sort of grade would be appropriate for cutting through some of the deeper swirls? And could I use any of my existing pads, like the orange waffly thing? The megs stuff looks OK too, but it's another big investment. What about 3m or G3?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

OK, so just to get clarity on this, because I need to order whatever else I need tomorrow, am I right in the following:

The orange waffle pad I have is for cutting
The grey hex pad is for polishing
The black hex pad is for final polish/glaze

Is that right? I also want something for removing wax (colonite) and polishing off. Is the black pad OK for this, or can you recommend something more suitable. Should I also get a better cutting pad? The Meguiars Microfibre cutting pad looks interesting, but is it much different from the orange thing I've got?

I also need some cutting compound. Am I right in the following:

Menzerna Power Gloss for cutting, followed by Intensive Polish, followed by Final Finish? On the other hand would the Megs compound do an easier job of attacking the deep swirls of my hard Audi/VW paint? I like the idea of fewer stages, so if I can skip that and settle for an effective 'all in one' compound that could be very interesting.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Following on from that, this Menzerna Fast Gloss FG400 purports to be a one step product. Anyone have any experience with it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Menzerna-Fast-Gloss-FG400-250ml-Fast-Cut-Polish-POS-500-/181658460369


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Black isn't a polishing pad, its a wax/sealant spread or a pre wax cleaner /glaze pad.
Has more of a spreading than rubbing. Its not abrasive unless paint is too soft.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Before people suggest you spending more money, why dont you give what youve got a try first and see how happy you are with the results. Audi paint might laugh in your face with Power Finish on an Orange pad but you could be pleasantly surprised with the results.

BMW paint is hard but i have used a finishing polish on a medium pad with 80% correction results so just because its an Audi doesnt mean you need to go for the harshest compound straight away, especially if your a beginner.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

REVERSiN said:


> Black isn't a polishing pad, its a wax/sealant spread or a pre wax cleaner /glaze pad.
> Has more of a spreading than rubbing. Its not abrasive unless paint is too soft.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks. So could I use this as a final step to remove the Collinite 915 or apply some Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Before people suggest you spending more money, why dont you give what youve got a try first and see how happy you are with the results. Audi paint might laugh in your face with Power Finish on an Orange pad but you could be pleasantly surprised with the results.
> 
> BMW paint is hard but i have used a finishing polish on a medium pad with 80% correction results so just because its an Audi doesnt mean you need to go for the harshest compound straight away, especially if your a beginner.


Yes, I get what you're saying, but even I can see that the two polishes I've got really aren't going to do the job that I need to do. I think I need a cutting compound at least, but am wondering what to get and what pad to apply it with. I'm thinking Menzerna FG400, or Megs M105. I've also read some comments on megs ultimate compound and how easy it is to use, so perhaps that should be my choice? And would a megs MF pad be a good choice to pair with any of these? Some of my scratches are quite bad so to be honest I'll probably do some wet sanding too with 3000 - 7000 grit in trouble spots.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

efunc said:


> Yes, I get what you're saying, but even I can see that the two polishes I've got really aren't going to do the job that I need to do. I think I need a cutting compound at least, but am wondering what to get and what pad to apply it with. I'm thinking Menzerna FG400, or Megs M101. I've also read some comments on megs ultimate compound and how easy it is to use, so perhaps that should be my choice? And would a megs MF pad be a good choice to pair with any of these? Some of my scratches are quite bad so I'll probably do some wet sanding too with 3000 - 7000 grit in trouble spots.


Yes you can spread wax with it it wont correct at all.

About compound yeah fg400 works and meg 105 works no need for 101.
I have a GM car and it has hard paint the damn thing is like glass I managed to correct it with 2 passes and a microfiber pad.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Meguiars 105 and 205 combined with an orange hex pad should see great results.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Am I right in thinking that the 105 and 205 combo have been sort of superseded by megs ultimate compound, or have I got that wrong?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So you have never used a DA before and you want to wet sand your paint free of the deeper scratches and use a compound & MF pad for the first time on your lovely Audi, well if I was you I wouldn't even attempt using a DA before I new what I was doing, because it sounds like you haven't got a clue on what compound and polish and pads to use, even before you got a DA in your hands. So my advice would be try and get a black panel from a scrap yard and some finishing polish and black or white polishing pad and practice your technique 
As you get more confident step it up to a compound and pad and do the same again.
Then come back here and ask what's next to do, ie-Full Decon of the paint.
Get your self the Meg's set up 105 compound MF pad and 205 white polishing or black hex logic pads from C/Guys and use these when practising. 
C/Guys


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I corrected a VW Golf 90% with 205 on a Lake Country HT Orange pad at the weekend, only had to step up to Sonax Profiline Cut & Finish on the same pad on the bonnet as it had some nasty scratches in it.

Suggesting a beginner use the likes of FG400 without first testing the paint and assuming just because its an Audi that its hard is asking for trouble. You should always start with the least agressive product anyway, so you would start with what youve got on the day anyway no matter if you bought the FG400 or not.


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd stick with the Menzerna range, try what you have and see what results you get. Meguiars is always highly recommended but a lot of people who have tried a lot of brands say there are better out there including Menzerna if it works for you and your paint. 

I started on my Dads car and I didn't have a problem, just working on the girlfriends at the moment and then i'll start on my Audi. As my Audi doesn't need much correction it didn't seem wise to start on a near perfect car when my dads Merc looked like it had been washed with wire wool so it could only get better.


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

efunc said:


> Following on from that, this Menzerna Fast Gloss FG400 purports to be a one step product. Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Menzerna-Fast-Gloss-FG400-250ml-Fast-Cut-Polish-POS-500-/181658460369


I've used it once, it does cut very well and finishes quite well for how much cut it has but I still did a polishing pass with 3800


----------



## tazzzak (Apr 30, 2016)

HI, 
I am also learning polishes and all the other lotions and potions, I did some work on my A5 which is black and got good results with poorboys ssr-2 and a micro fibre cutting pad and used scholl 40 for finishing on a black pad then blackfire wet diamond paint protection then a coat of AG wax.
there is some pics in the showroom


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

So.. I'd ordered some megs 105 and it just arrived this weekend, so now I'm set to go correcting. I'd going to try it on the orange waffle pad I've got. Then I'll finish with the mezerna polishes on the white pad, and finally some clearkote glaze on the black pad. Finally my collonite 915 wax applied by hand. I also have some megs cleaner wax I've never used before, but not sure if it's any good or at what stage to try it TBH. 

Experiments will begin on my dad's old merc, then my golf and finally my TT. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

As others have said, go easy to start with regardless as to whether the paint is apparently hard. 
Always start with least aggressive and work up. It's virtually impossible to pre decide what combo you are going to correct with without trying out a test spot, especially given that this is the first time you'll be using a DA.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

OK, thanks for the tip. So I might try the Power Finish first and then move to the megs m105 if no good.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

From one noob to another, I have used Meguiars for years, however only used a DA twice, if you goto showroom you will see the job I done last week on my new A3, I did use meguiars pads, but theres nothing stopping you just buying what you need.

I'd definitely recommend a Meguiars Scratch X as there normal compound didn't seem to do anything for the scratch I was working on if your working on specific areas.

I used Meguiars Ultimate Polish & Wax to finish.


----------

